# Cheaper than hiring an electrician



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Brother moved into a house which he and his wife bought for a really really good price; basically paid for the land (2 acres). Problem is that it has its share of issues. 103 years old. Previous homeowners had house lifted and put in a new full foundation. K&T wiring was taken out of the whole house and was replaced. New forced air heating system throughout the house as well as plumbing and drywall. Owners divorced with him leaving the country and her high and dry as she was from England and went back to family. So house was left at that stage with paint over drywall but not properly seam-filled etc. Problem is, I think homeowner did everything himself because the work is a hack job except for the foundation and new floor joists on main level. Take a look at the picture of some of the electrical. This is just the beginning.









Screws around box shown and live wire for fan in washroom








No fixtures in half the rooms. Outside There are strings of nmd90 with pigtails every so often around front and back decks








random wire in kitchen with no box and switched with both main lights








kitchen plug in cupboard








And again in cupboard with switch for light above sink

All I can say is, some peoples children.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like some stuff never got finished.


----------



## humanvoltmeter (May 29, 2010)

Such aptitude and ingenuity! I long to be an electrician of that caliber! Don't you?!

I'm surprised they dished out for romex instead of finding some left over THHN.

:thumbup:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

knowing just enough to be dangerous at it's best.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Was it roughed in for fluorescents? That's how I have always done fluorescents, Stub down the romex and use the fixture as my j-box.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> Was it roughed in for fluorescents? That's how I have always done fluorescents, Stub down the romex and use the fixture as my j-box.


I do it like that too. Islands and cabinet depths change like the weather.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Not bad.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

It looks like a money maker to me. If it is really your brother and he wants you to do the work give him a normal price. You'll enjoy doing the work more and if you feel as if you should have given him a lower price after he pays you, buy him a nice present. If you sell yourself too cheaply, even your own brother will not respect your time.:thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> It looks like a money maker to me. If it is really your brother and he wants you to do the work give him a normal price. You'll enjoy doing the work more and if you feel as if you should have given him a lower price after he pays you, buy him a nice present. If you sell yourself too cheaply, even your own brother will not respect your time.:thumbsup:



These are truly words of wisdom here:thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I see nothing in those pics that would be out of the ordinary for my area.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> It looks like a money maker to me. If it is really your brother and he wants you to do the work give him a normal price. You'll enjoy doing the work more and if you feel as if you should have given him a lower price after he pays you, buy him a nice present. If you sell yourself too cheaply, even your own brother will not respect your time.:thumbsup:


 
You would really charge you own brother? I just drove to Virginia 15 times rewiring my Aunts house and installing a tub and other things for her. She paid me for all the materials and enough money to cover my gas and fed me. I would'nt of took any money from her. Outside my immediate family would get a discount. We were slow at the time and I could do it. Heck I even drove to Raleigh to wire my brothers compressor for him. Thats what family is for.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You would really charge you own brother? I just drove to Virginia 15 times rewiring my Aunts house and installing a tub and other things for her. She paid me for all the materials and enough money to cover my gas and fed me. I would'nt of took any money from her. Outside my immediate family would get a discount. We were slow at the time and I could do it. Heck I even drove to Raleigh to wire my brothers compressor for him. Thats what family is for.


 
I agree up to a point. If he is buying it to live in and money is tight for him then you should help him all you can. If he's buying it to fix up and sell at a profit then I'd think he should pay you. I have a brother that is building his third new house in six years. He builds, lives in, then sells them. Luckily I live a couple of hours away. I sometimes do a little work on them but I would feel used if I wired his houses for free so he could make money on them.


----------

